# growling engines



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

_For to long have the ordo devilicus sat immobile on the red planet. It is time for them to make action, The devilicus shall ride again.​_
The ordo devilicus is a small contingent of imperial citizens that test the latest technology from the mechanium. They are responsible for saving many lifes of the space marines and imperial gaurd. Of late they have been testing many different land raider varients. The tests are coming to thier final stages and so the devilicus set out to test them in the fires of battle but something much more sinister than xenos plauges the long lost planet of biltarnio.

Rules
1)If you do not post in three updates your character will be killed.
2)5 sentence minimum but more is Encouraged of course if there is nothing else that you can post on its fine if you post less than 5 sentences. If i feel you are not posting enough i will tell you and if it improves fine but i may have to kill of your character if i have to.
3) stricly no god-modding you are normal humans driving tanks of great power. There will be opportunuties to play your charactor when not in the tank and they will only know basic millitary drill. 

Character

in your profile you must describe the tank you will be driving as well as your character

Name: self explanatry but it is also the name of your type of tank.
Age: should be around 20-35
Appearance: self explanetry
Personality: self explanetry
Background:self explanetry
Weapons: guns on the tank. Your characters carry a las pistol and a combat weapon of some sort.

your tank may be based on either a predator or a Land Raider.
They do not have to be able to transport.
Avalibe are
*edit*
2 land raidersno land raiders left
3 predators2 predators left
1 land speederland speeder is taken
weapons on tanks avalible are:

plasma cannons
multi-meltas
heavy bolters
all different weapons already on land raiders

i have removed the siege weapons as we already have enough of them.

My character

Name:Vanem Numitor/Land raider Hades 
Age: 34
Appearance: A large built man with short cut black hair and brown eyes. The land raider is painted black with markings of the machine god adorned on it.
Personality: A blunt to the point type of guy, He does not sympathyse with anyone. He considers his job of great importance, he is arrogant and thinks he should be given a gold medal for his work.
Background: Born on mars to rich parents who ran a forge city of the red planet. His father urged vanem into the mechanus but he showed no talent in their field of expertiese. His father had a friend in the Ordo divilius and vanem was offered a job. He served for 10 years before the previus master died and he was promoted to master of the devilicus.
Weapons: The land raider is equipt with two dual linked plasma cannons at the back left and back right. The front right sponson is equipt with a flamestorm cannon and the front left with a dual linked multi-melta.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Um, just a query, are the drivers Space Marines? Because if not, you have Imperial Guardsmen driving Space Marine tanks don't think happened.


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Can I join

Name: Alexander Fortis/Land Raider Breacher.

Age: 25

Appearance: Alexander wears a long black coat and always wears gloves, he has a long scar running down his cheek that he got when his last vehicle got cut in two and he was hit by some of his own vehicle, he is tall and guant, always looking like he is in a gloomy mood.

Personality: Alexander is a serious man and has a saying of "Prepare for the worst, expect the worst," and, "If it ain't broken, make it better." He never jokes or disrepects authority and has made very little friends from that, that is all the more for him to drive a test vehicle 

Background: born to a poor family, Alexander always scrounged around the facilities of Mars and by the time he was fifteen he had saved up enough metal to sell it to the nearest Forge City to get a considerable amount of money, he then spent a considerable sum of it buying sufficent supplies for his family and he decided to apply for the Vehicle testing job that was join, he passed with relative ease (being a complete genius.) and was put in command of his first vehicle at the age of twenty. He has since joined up with Vanem and is finding his command a particulary enjoyable one.

Weapons: His Land Raider has a hull mounted "Bastion Breacher" cannon (a Demolisher Cannon but the shells have a greater armour penetration.) and sponson mounted Typhoon Missile Launchers, he also has a single Flamestorm Cannon mounted where the Heavy Bolter/Assault Cannon would normally go on a normal Landraider.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

@farseer darvaleth we are not imperial gaurd or space marines we are normal humans. The planet we are going to be doing the final tests on the vehicles is 75% imperial held and it currently has a company of space marines stationed there. We would be sent there to try the vehicles on the small population of xenos that live on the planet which doesnt give them very much risk. Also space marine tanks do not require any space marine or super human abilities to drive them.

@ snowy your character is fine.


----------



## Blueberrypop (Apr 27, 2010)

Ummmmmm humans do not drive Space marine tanks... unless the humans are 8 foot tall and are connected by wire to their tanks. only the land speeder is the only thing that could probably be piloted by humans.(unless the tanks are equipped for human use) Other than that.

Kane VonKels/Land speeder "Judge"

Age:20

Appearance:Tall, Tan and a bit of a grease monkey Kane is always dressed on overalls that he has torn off at the knee. He is constantly covered in grease, he is a mechanic if I've ever seen one.

Background:Coming from the hives of Necromunda and born the son of an Orlock Lieutenant. He was born in the slums in the lower sections of the hive behind a manufactorum he spent most of his time bumming around and stealing, like any good child. In his early teens Scavvy gangsters raided his house and almost killed his father if it wasn't for a wrench he found, I'll let you imagine what he did. After his encounter he scurried onto some freighter headed to some world and this is where he encountered Vanem and Alexander. Soon after meeting these two he knew they would be the best of "friends".

Weapons:He carries his las pistol and his lucky wrench. As for his land speeder he has a multimelta where the heavy bolter normally would be, he has it remote controlled, and a hull mounted las cannon under the main part of the land speeder.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

So I guess you're not going to finish the Deamon Hunters RPG?


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

@blueberrypop indeed the tanks are modifyed for human use, Does your speeder have a co-pilot? or is the gun the thing thats remote controlled?

@ bloodthirster I had intended to finish it but no ne has posted for a while but im still happy to continue it if people post and i wont put the action thread for this up until it's finished.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

warsmith7752 said:


> @ bloodthirster I had intended to finish it but no ne has posted for a while but im still happy to continue it if people post and i wont put the action thread for this up until it's finished.


No one has posted for a while, since we need an update to progress. 

A while back you also started another recruitment thread, which would start when the Deamon Hunters RPG was finished. Are you going to start both of them or are you going to just leave that one be?


----------



## Blueberrypop (Apr 27, 2010)

yeah the "co-pilot" is electronic.


----------



## The Brass Lord (Jun 1, 2010)

Im Jumping in.
Benjamin DeRuyter/ Landraider "Iron Maiden"
Age: 34
Personaility: Quiet, Brave, and Honest.
Appearance: Salt and pepper hair, Thin, 6'2, blue almost black eyes. Wears helmet with a black visor, and whatever clothing is standard for the planet. also has a necklace of trophies from defeated foes. taken from those he has killed during his time as an imperial guard, mostly ork, but Tyranids as well as Tau among others are on the necklace. His tank Iron Maiden, is steel gray with 
black stripes and yet more of Benjamins trophies hanging off in various places.
Bio: Born on Kronus as the son of a soldier turned herder before the necrons ravaged the planet. He then moved world to world, ending up in the Imperial Guard, serving for a couple of years. he left,, and eventually joined the ordo devilicus, but not before getting a reputation of someone you didnt want to cross.
Weapon: His Land Raider, Iron Maiden carries a Demolisher Cannon on the roof, two twin linked lascannons on the sides, as well a pair of single lascannons on the sides as well.
Benjamin himself carries a laspistol, as well as a combat knife he calls Lucy.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

bloodthrister said:


> No one has posted for a while, since we need an update to progress.
> 
> A while back you also started another recruitment thread, which would start when the Deamon Hunters RPG was finished. Are you going to start both of them or are you going to just leave that one be?


If you mean the blood angels one im not doing that one at all and we were in the middle of a battle and i had just sent you all a land speeder apothacary and 2 more batle brothers.

@ the brass lord your character is not suposed to be imperial gaurd so you will need to change that but other than that its fine.


----------



## CaptainFatty (Nov 9, 2008)

Name: Ryan Kantis / Predator "Metal Storm"

Age: 21

Appearance: 6" tall, short black hair, almost no fat or muscle and near white skin. A small metal plate with neural interface in the back of his neck allows him to connect directly to his vehicle. Other than this, he doesn't stand out much.

Personality: His thin, weak appearance caused him great ridicule in his life and he eventually developed an 'I don't give a crap' personality. This sometimes makes him seem rude because he can take constructive criticism as an insult and ignore it. He is very serious about his job and rarely jokes in any situation.

Background:He was born into the ordo devilicus so was trained in vehicles as soon as he was old enough to handle himself. His parents never held high positions in the order so he strives to reach the top in every field. This was heightened by the 'hazing' he copped as an apprentice. This lessened as people saw his driving, mechanical and weapon handling abilities. Though far from great, his young age shows great potential. His greatest achievement is being chosen as the new commander of the relatively new Predator "Metal Storm" and being the first to take it into battle.

Weapons: The predator is armed with what appears to be a standard predator cannon. It is, however, equipped with 2 types of non-standard shot. Airbursting rounds explode in the air 150 feet before any solid object directly in front of it. Hundreds of small pieces of shrapnel contained in the head are propelled forwards and shred infantry apart. The second is a similar type of shot that works like a shotgun - the shrapnel is launched straight out of the barrel. Heavy bolters on the sides make this vehicle the ultimate infantry killer. A single Hunter Killer Missile is the only anti-tank armament. Ryan carries a laspistol and 10" blade for personal defence.


----------



## Blueberrypop (Apr 27, 2010)

warsmith7752 said:


> @ the brass lord your character is not suposed to be imperial gaurd so you will need to change that but other than that its fine.


Well he did say he left the IG.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

@captain fatty very good character i like the idea about the gun.

@blueberrypop oops i must have missed that i guese your character is fine then


----------



## The Brass Lord (Jun 1, 2010)

alright, changing now. never mind. confusion. changing back.....

EDIT: Are we waiting for two more people to drive the two remaining predators?


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

We shall wait until my other rp thread is finished if someone posts in it before saturday if not we shall start the action thread then and the remaining places will be discarded.


----------



## The Brass Lord (Jun 1, 2010)

1.Okay, because I have possessed by Khorne. I want action, and I want blood.
2. What if someone posts before Saturday?


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Then we wait until the other thread is in his closing stages of later.


----------



## The Brass Lord (Jun 1, 2010)

Great I love waiting.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

I'll join you guys, and by the way they are just testing them right, so they don't have the machine spirit and all the crap needed for space marines yet right??


Name: Savales Tedion? Predator “Right Hand of the Emperor”

Appearance: Average Man with strong arms. Has a scar across his left eye. Brown hair, green eyes. His Predator is painted black, with the Aquila on the front hull, and a red fist on the sides and back.

Personality: Savales is a vicious man who is drawn to a fight like an ork is drawn to battle. He needs war to fuel is never ending rage against the enemies of humanity. He developed this after his family was killed back on Cadia. He tends to be zealous in driving his crew to gather as many kills as possible. He often ends up having friendly competitions with other tanks units.

Background: Born on Cadia, Savales was off planet doing training with the Mechanicus when Abbadon launched his 13th Crusade. Savales’s family was butchered in the first wave of attack, unable to get to the protection of the local fortress. Savales was devastated when he heard the news, and almost lost his mind, killing his superior officer and attempted to steal one of the tanks to “get revenge” on Chaos. He was incarcerated, and was about to be executed but for a friend in the Ordos Divilus. All charges were dropped against him and now he serves as a tank commander, preferring fast armor with deadly firepower over slow and armored. He has been with Ordos Divilus for 8 years.)

Wargear: Laspistol, Cadian Power Knife


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Im ending this rp because i dont think i can put enough effort in to it to make it enjoable for you to play in.


----------

